# Stealthcam wifi card reader OS & Software does/does not see



## crpled (Jun 19, 2020)

Afternoon Everyone.

I sent the question below to the companies Tech Surport, but theres no telling when they may answer it because of the virus. That is if they plan to answer it.

Something tells me the answer is very simple, but I've never really been into networking. But, my curiosity is growing. 

The question is about a product I purchased over four weeks ago, called Stealthcam Wireless WIFI Card Reader (for android & ios devices). I went according to the manual, which said to use the ES File Manager. For kicks, I also tried Solid Explorer, still nothing.

So any light you can shine on this would be interesting.

Thank You For Your Time
Crpled


====email to Stealthcam=======


Afternoon Stealthcam.

I have a LG Stylo phone with Android 6 OS, an a Android tablet with 7 OS. Could not connect to the Stealthcam Wifi Wireless Card Reader (WWCR) for some reason. I used the application (ES File Explorer File Manager_v4.2.2.5.1_.apk). No problem linking to the WWCR by Wifi. I say this because in the WIFI screen (settings/ WIFI), it shows the phone is connected to Cloud Wifi_0AE8, after I had put in the password that was in the manual.

After ES was opened, I went to Network, FTP, then clicked on Scan button. A folder now showed named WD. I clicked on it, a box called Edit FTP Server appeared. In that box was....



Sever 192.168.168.1/
Port 21
Mode, Passive (a checked green circle)
Username
Password
Anonymous (a checked green circle)
Encoding, Auto
Display As, WD

When Ok button is clicked, a box saying

Error cannot find the Ftp (192.168.168.1) Server

So, any suggestions on how to get the phone/tablet to recognise the WWCR?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Check your subnet mask in network systray and see that subnet mask is set to 255.255.0.0


----------



## crpled (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey lunarlander.

Thanks for the reply. Give me alittle time to put the pieces together. I'll get back to you.


----------



## crpled (Jun 19, 2020)

lunarlander said:


> Check your subnet mask in network systray and see that subnet mask is set to 255.255.0.0


Hey lunarlander.

As far as I know, the procedure below is how to find the Subnet mask. There was no listing for it.

From Settings/Wifi/Cloud WiFi_0AE8 ( long press)/ Modify Network/Advantaged Options

Change Ip settings to Static

IP address
192.168.1.128
Gateway
192.168.1.1
Network prefix length
24
DNS 1
8.8.8.8
DNS 2
8.8.4.4.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's how to reach the mask: 

On systray network icon, right click choose 'open network and internet settings', 'change internet options' right click WiFi, choose Properties, click on IPv4, click Properties button.


----------



## crpled (Jun 19, 2020)

lunarlander said:


> Here's how to reach the mask:
> 
> On systray network icon, right click choose 'open network and internet settings', 'change internet options' right click WiFi, choose Properties, click on IPv4, click Properties button.


Right click? Please confirm. You talking about a Android OS, not a Windows OS.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

crpled said:


> As far as I know, the procedure below is how to find the Subnet mask. There was no listing for it.


I think that the following tells what the Subnet mask is ...



crpled said:


> Network prefix length
> 24


This means 24 binary ones followed by 8 zeros; or, the way we are used to seeing it, mask = 255.255.255.0


----------



## crpled (Jun 19, 2020)

TerryNet said:


> I think that the following tells what the Subnet mask is ...
> 
> This means 24 binary ones followed by 8 zeros; or, the way we are used to seeing it, mask = 255.255.255.0


Hey Terrynet. Thanks for the reply.
If I'm reading you right (an I'm probably not). Network prefix length is the Subnet mask? If so, this is where I would put Lunarlanders suggestion of 255.255.0.0 ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

crpled said:


> If I'm reading you right (an I'm probably not). Network prefix length is the Subnet mask? If so, this is where I would put Lunarlanders suggestion of 255.255.0.0 ?


Yes; try setting the Network prefix length to 16.


----------



## crpled (Jun 19, 2020)

TerryNet said:


> Yes; try setting the Network prefix length to 16.


I put in 16 in the Network Prefix Length, but the change would not save. I would have guessed, that when this or any other option was changed, Save button would become highlighted. It never did. Just stayed greyed out.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know enough about Android to even comment on that.


----------

